# Home theater school?



## majesty (Jan 5, 2007)

Where do you guys go to get your knowledge?

I am interested in expanding my understanding and application of Home theater. I know just enough to be dangerous, and can pretty much do a basic HT setup. In addition to trial and error, and the wonderful world of the internet, where would you guys suggest one go to get some "certified" instruction.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most of us have just learn't over the years, I've been into A/V for over 20 years (I stared when I was 14 years old by running sound at my home church) and still learn new things everyday by reading forum posts and just asking questions.
There are from time to time courses that you can take in colleges or done by private companies. You just need to keep your eyes open in the local papers and online.


----------



## majesty (Jan 5, 2007)

I guess I'm just one of those guys that when I think I need to know something, I feel I have to go to school. I know there is tons of info out there just a few clicks away, but I feel like I need some structured instruction in order prove or validate what I know before I go around putting flyers on my neighbor's doors, professing my "experience" on the subject. Right now, I sometimes install HT and and other home electronics for friends and family. I only do if for them because they trust me putting holes in their walls, but before I stick my neck all the way out there, I feel that there is WAY more for me to learn, and I am not sure where to start.


....outside of the wealth of information here, of course 

*I think I have some brown stuff on my nose*


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It depends on how deeply you want to get into this. There is everything from books,

http://www.home--theater.com/

Amazon.com: Basic Home Theater Installation: Books: Gordon McComb

http://www.practical-home-theater-guide.com/home-theater-books.html#HT-for-Everyone

http://www.practical-home-theater-guide.com/home-theater-books.html#AV-Cable-Installer

to courses that you can take.

http://www.mediadynamicsav.com/

http://www.bedrocklearning.com/course_hometh.htm


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

The Avia disc, and the Sound & Vision HT Tune Up disc, goes into some detail on setting up a home theater. Then gives you the colored plastic pieces needed to set your tv up, about as good as you can get it, without calling in a pro. It also gives you the pink noise for calibrating your speakers, with an SPL meter.

Then they give you demo DD and DTS tracks to enjoy.
Some good stuff there............ 

If you use Netflix or BlockBuster.com, you can get Avia 1 & 2 from them.


----------



## majesty (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

This was a very timely post as yesterday I received a brochure for the adult education courses being taught at the local high school and I was thinking about how a course in HT could be offered. Would it appeal to people and if so, at what level?

Bob


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We send our installers to CEDIA boot camp and to other training they provide, and have Manufacturer's Reps and trainers come in to keep them up to date. CEDIA is one of the few places to get professional training on this stuff. ISF training is available for video calibration, as is HAA training for audio.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I am also interested in a HT career. But don't want to work for someone else.
Now where to start :scratchhead:? I'm thinking small, knowing I will need to keep my day job:hissyfit:. Looking at the prices CC and BB are charging, I'm sure I could easly under cut them and still make some decent $$$ for my time. My thinking is that I have been able to link/hook anything up to my system and should be able to do the same for others:dontknow:.

I was talking to wife last night and she was the one to bring it up, saying a co-worker was asking about our HT and who we had hook every thing up. So I may have my 1st. install job this coming weekend:bigsmile:.

hyghwayman


----------

